# For those who never tested positive on HPT



## AggyEcon

I originally posted this in the First Trimester section, and it was suggested that I post it in the 3rd Trimester section as well.....so I figured, "Why not the 2nd Trimester section, too" :) I hope this is OK and nobody minds.

If there is anybody who never tested positive with a HPT/urine test, I would really like to hear from you. Unlike a lot of other people on here, I'm starting to think I'm in denial that I actually may be pregnant. Sorry if the following is TMI!

My last NORMAL cycle was back on March 9. I usually have periods that last 6-7 days, pretty heavy with obvious tissue discharge, bloating/cramping in the first two days and no other real PMS symptoms to speak of. My cycle lengths run around 26-28 days. Following this last normal cycle, I began having very abnormal cycles that are only lasting 21 and 22 days with bleeding that only lasts 3 days...no real flow to speak of, so I'm not sure if you would call this spotting or light bleeding. This may sound wierd, but neither of them had the right 'smell'....I can always tell the day before my period is going to come by the distinct smell (hopefully, someone can relate to this and I'm not the only one that notices this!!!). AND there is no tissue/clots which is very wierd. On top of that, cramps have been lasting for weeks at a time with headaches.

This last episode of bleeding began on April 27th, and was very light with a more watery pink and brown color. I had cramps probably about 5 days prior to any bleeding and it lasted for 2 days....stopped.......then started again for about 2 hours (really pink stuff only when I wiped) and stopped....no tissue/clots the whole time. What bothers me is that the day before this bleeding, I bloated out huge. My bottom abdomen is so bloated that it's hard and when I eat, even if it is a little bit, it's like the bottom part of my abodomen is so bloated that the top gets really full (hope that makes sense). Well, the bleeding has stopped and I am still bloated horribly and cramping off and on. It's wierd b/c I can't suck the bottom part in anymore. Also, my BBT's have never dropped since the last time I ovulated. I've been running a low grade temp for a few weeks during the day (around 99.5). I also check my cervix for fertility reasons and have noticed in the past few days that my cervix feels different. It's super high/soft and is almost like it has tucked itself way up there and is tender.

I've taken numerous HPT's (I was lucky enought to get one of the 3-liner FRERs!) and all are negative. I know my mom didn't get a BFP with my brother using a urine test, but that was back in the 80's, so not sure if that is applicable...but it may run in the family? I'm just scared I guess and don't know what to do! Everything is just so wierd.

At any rate, if you've never been able to test positive on an HPT in your first trimester, what made you think you were pregnant and why did you finally decide to go to the doctors knowing that they would think you are crazy! (This is what I'm afraid of). Please share your experience.


----------



## cdj1

Hun, what have your BBT's been doing recently?? Have you been taking them regularly?

I got my first positive at 14DPO and as far as I know it would be very unlikely for you to get a negative result...have you retested lately on a sensitive test?


----------



## AggyEcon

My BBT's have been staying steady at 98.0 to 98.3. My coverline is 97.4 according to my last normal cycle in which I ovulated. Last month, they just never went back down after what would have been my luteal phase. I use FF to track everything and I never even ovulated last month. It just seems that my BBT's should have dropped if last month was an anovulatory cycle, ya know? I take them regularly at 6:00 a.m. every morning.

I completely agree that it is unlikely that I'm pregnant. I've read of women never testing positive on urine tests though and until the other day, the thought never really crossed my mind. I just thought my body was doing something wierd....BUT, then my mom mentioned something in passing. She said that she was never able to test positive on a urine test, so that's kind of what started the whole thing! Everything just kind of started to hit me....high BBT's, strange bleeding, sore breasts, substantial bloating w/o period....but then again, an acute hormonal imbalance would probably cause the same thing. I guess it's one of those situations where there are wierd coincidences. One of the parts I left out above is that my boyfriend and I had unprotected sex multiple times during my fertile window the month prior with the mind set that basically if I fall pregnant, I fall pregnant (i.e. we were not careful). But then I started the short spotting episode, so I just assumed that I wasn't.

I took a FRER a couple days ago and was lucky enough to get 3 pink lines (it was a faulty test!). I bought a pack of EPT's yesterday and used one this morning, but honestly, I always see faint lines on these...lol. Nothing conclusive though.

Everything is just strange.


----------



## Lexi_Love305

My period went weird for awhile too. I even skipped 3 months and had no period at all. Doctors couldn't find a reason. Just said the body is weird sometimes. My periods also became light for a few months. I had almost convinced myself I was pregnant but sadly I wasn't. sometimes our hormones just go freaky on us. 

On the other hand, a friend of mine was preggo and never got a positive on a HPT. She has a lovely baby boy now and her doctor makes jokes about her "magic" pee.


----------



## Justagirlxx

I'd be worried about ectopic pregnancy, the hcg is much lower and wouldn't register on a pregnancy test. even if you are pregnant it doesn't sound like a normal healthy pregnancy with all that bleeding and cramping. I'd see your doctor to get a blood test just to confirm its not ectopic. 

Sorry but I got my bfp at like 9 dpo so I cant really help you there. Also I have no idea how reliable pregancy tests were in the 80s but as you know they are literally 99.9% accurate now. The chances of you still being pregnant with a negative is very slim :(

Also I know you can find accounts of women who never get bfps on hpts and are still pregnant. But ive read hundreds of stories of women like you using those stories to give them some sliver of hope that they are pregnant when there really isn't any. I just dont want you to go down that path.


EDIT: Please post a picture of the pregnancy tests you are seeing faint lines on. I got my faint bfp on a FRER at 9-10dpo. I went to the doctor the same day and my blood hcg level was 9!!!! so Id stick with those they test WAY below 25 hcg! Also call FRER and complain about the pack with 3 lines, they might send u some free ones :)


----------



## AggyEcon

That's the thing is that I really don't think I'm pregnant. I'm a PhD student in Applied Economics, so understanding the probability of something happening is right up my alley! Statistically speaking, the chances of me being pregnant are essentially zero....but knowing my luck, I'd be one of those oddballs in the far tail of the distribution that just don't register on an HPT :) 

Thank you for your response. I'm sure it's some kind of hormonal abnormality, but I guess it's just the timing of everything that makes me question what is actually happening. At any rate, it feels good to just get some of this off my chest. I've been thinking about it since Friday so I've just been kind of stressed about the whole thing.....just not knowing what is going on with your body is torture. I've been searching for OBGYN's in my area and am going to call first thing in the morning to get an appointment....hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## CocoaBundle

I tested positive 17 days past ovulations up until then I got constant negatives. I had a miscarriage prior to this pregnancy but had no idea I was pregnant because when I suspected it the test just kept saying negative( For about 2 weeks straight). I've heard of people bleeding and they assume its there menstral but they turn up pregnant anyway. I'm no doctor however so the best thing to do is to get a blood test.


----------



## AggyEcon

Lexi - If your friend never got a positive on an HPT, what made her think that she was pregnant and how long did it take for her to realize it? I've heard that doctors are hesitant to give a blood test with a negative HPT...did she have problems with this do you know?


----------



## wallace272

a friend of mine her um never tested positive on a wee test with any of her 4 children , she found out through blood tests


----------



## Justagirlxx

AggyEcon said:


> That's the thing is that I really don't think I'm pregnant. I'm a PhD student in Applied Economics, so understanding the probability of something happening is right up my alley! Statistically speaking, the chances of me being pregnant are essentially zero....but knowing my luck, I'd be one of those oddballs in the far tail of the distribution that just don't register on an HPT :)
> 
> Thank you for your response. I'm sure it's some kind of hormonal abnormality, but I guess it's just the timing of everything that makes me question what is actually happening. At any rate, it feels good to just get some of this off my chest. I've been thinking about it since Friday so I've just been kind of stressed about the whole thing.....just not knowing what is going on with your body is torture. I've been searching for OBGYN's in my area and am going to call first thing in the morning to get an appointment....hopefully sooner than later!

Ok atleast you are being a little realistic.. but honestly hun I'm sure every woman hopes she is the "oddball" when looking at that negative hpt. :( I'm glad you are going to the doctor, the possibility of an ectopic pregnancy is definitely there and something to be worried about. I think your doctor would order a blood test if you brought this up. If you dont think they will give you a blood test because of only getting negative hpts, just say you got a faint positive and a negative and you dont know what to do. I'm sure they would order one right up for you. 

Have you actually missed your period? I'm a little confused by your original post on that point. Anyways good luck at the doctors :kiss: and remember, theres always next month if this isnt your month hun!! lots of baby dust for you!! :dust:


----------



## AggyEcon

It's just been two episodes of spotting...not even enough to use a pad/tampon and both lasted for just a couple days. Definitely not normal by my history....neither the extended cramps, bloating or bleeding duration/amount. That's a good idea to just say I had a positive and then a negative. 

I don't want to be that oddball though! It was one of those things where I thought I wanted to be with the guy and we had talked about having kids ect., but in the past couple of weeks have found out a lot of things that I wish I would have known months and years ago....things I didn't expect from a 37 year old man, ya know? LOL....so "knowing my luck", something wierd like this would happen. :)

I appreciate all your feedback and for taking the time to write to me. I'm definitely calling an OBGYN tomorrow and get this all solved.


----------



## Justagirlxx

Keep us updated good luck at the docs!


----------



## AggyEcon

Thanks JustaGirl! I called this morning and got an appointment for next Monday, so hopefully, I'll get something figured out. You guys have really been great :)


----------



## Justagirlxx

AggyEcon said:


> Thanks JustaGirl! I called this morning and got an appointment for next Monday, so hopefully, I'll get something figured out. You guys have really been great :)

Oh good I'm glad! Hopefully they give you a blood test & also check hormone levels and such. when you ttc its a pain with abnormal periods!!


----------



## cravemyheart

If I'm pregnant I'd be about 10 weeks. I haven't gotten a positive hpt yet. I tested right after my late June period and I had a doctor do a urine dip strip today that was negative. I've been having really weird symptoms since right before my late June period and they've continued on since then. Even my hair, skin and nails have changed! Everyone has comment on my thicker fuller hair! (No change in shampoo, no other treatments) its also drier, and I suddenly have more freckles! Plus bunches of other symptoms that are explained either by pregnancy or there is something else going on medically with me. Not just "stress"

My June period was 6 days late and much lighter than usual. Lasted maybe 2 days. No tissue or clots, mostly brown very little red. I cramped insanely bad though and I never cramp except for the cycle after my miscarriage. Then Julys period was the same way. It was only a day late but very light no tissue or clots just pinkish brown discharge for about a day. Not even half a pad. 

Then almost 3 weeks later I had intense cramping, mostly on the left and discharged one lone blood clot the size of a nickle, maybe a bit bigger. No other blood. Then about 24 hours later the cramping went away. This does kind of time with ovulation time but I'm on birth control right now so I shouldn't have ovulated and the cramping I had reminded me a lot of the cramping I had before my positive blood pregnancy in 2012.

I also didn't test positive in 2012 but I may or may not have tested at the wrong times (too early and after the miscarriage started)

So I'm not sure. I'm completely confused. It's possible I guess that the hcg isnr showing in urine. I'm gonna go see my GP for a blood test asap. But until I can I'm left wondering. 

I missed almost two weeks of birth control in may if anyone is wondering. So I could have gotten pregnant after May's period but before junes period. I haven't had sex since June.

Does anyone know if that much missed BC could have caused the next to.periods to be messed up and cause pregnancy symptoms?


----------

